# Hello all



## dicdic (May 16, 2009)

Converted from Alfas--please don't wet yourselves-)))
TT Diesel --great feel not as quick but much safer and reliable I bet.
Hours to get dreaded Nokia E51 to connect and give phone book to TT bluetooth==well worth it.
Glad to see cradle cover a poss---
Look forward to spending hours on here--and if big brother Pete sees this ==thanks for the suggestion -shame you like petrol -(
DD


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi DD, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi DD, welcome to the forum and also welcome, you can be part of my TDi Massive group


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

